# $1000 prize package at the Canadian Haunters Convention



## HauntCanada (Jan 23, 2010)

Would you like to win a $1,000 prize package? Who wouldn't right? So, what do you have to do? Purchase educational items at the Canadian Haunters Convention!

Details? For every educational item (workshops, seminar series items) that you purchase during the contest period (now until midnight April 30th, 2011), you get one point. For every educational item that anyone you refer to us purchases in the contest period, you get a point.

The person with the most points at the end of the contest period wins the Grand Prize. What do you get?

A $200 electronic prop controller package courtest of EFX-TEK/Solarbotics, and a total website makeover/design courtesy of Dr. Loboto Meizner's Laboratory, a value of over $800 bucks!

For more information, find us on Facebook, visit our website located at www.canadahaunts.ca or email me at [email protected]

Good Luck!

Matthew


----------

